# Full circle............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

In the fall of 1957 or spring of 1958, I made the pistol team for Co, "K", 10th Infantry. We were armed with brand new Ruger Mk I target pistols. We weren't too good, but did win a trophy against other teams shooting Colts and High Standards. This was my first experience with Ruger. In May of that year I bought my first Ruger, a .357 Blackhawk. My taste leaned toward the Super Blackhawk and the .44 Magnum. I did venture into some .45 Colt Blackhawks, but it seemed I tended to go toward the big bores that roared and belched fire. Now, some eighteen Rugers later, I found this at my local gun show last Saturday:










Its a .22 L.R. 22/45. Back to the Ruger auto loaders.

Bob Wright


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice Bob. That's a good one. Fine looking weapon in my opinion too. Enjoy.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Bob your going to have some fun with that little pistol. I just got a .22/45 Ruger myself and I am having a lot of fun with it. Mine doesn't have the interchageable grip panels, but it's the same pistol. :smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Bob, aren't they great guns.

I too owned one back in the day.

I shot it a lot and it's accurate as can be.

Fun guns.

Congratulations..

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a picture of my new to me .22/45 and my 1977 MK I. Still shoots as good as a new one. :smt1099


----------

